# War Mouth hole



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Weather looked good for Walton County today so a partner and I went out after crappie in Black Creek. Tough, tough, fishing. 3 hours to catch 6 barely keepers. Then a run to Bishop Lake upper end. One crappie that was released. Nice weather, nice area, but could not get anything going. So back to Black Creek and another hole we had found a lot of fish earlier. Fished this differently with small spinner baits with minnow, but only caught a couple of warmouth. Switched to worms on the spinner baits and just jig with worm. Ended up with 33 warmouth and 1 gil in about 2 hours. What looked like a not good day turned out to be rather decent. The catch was brought home and given to an elderly needy couple. The husband had to give up fishing years ago and they love river fish. 
33 warmouth, 1 gil, 6 crappie. Not a bad day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang, thats some fine eating for sure.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Those GoggleEye Show do Eat GOOD. I would like to share them with you.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

is warmouth same as stump knocker??? they look the same


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nothing like giving a hard days catch away to some one who could use it more:thumbsup: i caught a few warmouths as well today wounder if there spawning or some thing, yes stump knocker is a warmouth


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

oh cool. didnt know for sure.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A stumpknocker is a different fish than a warmouth. Here is a FWC link http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Freshwaterfish_SpottedSunfish.htm

This is the warmouth
http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Freshwaterfish_Warmouth.htm


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

cathunter: Not sure if they are spawning or not, but they were concentrated in a small area. A boat pulled in within 25 feet of us and fished the same area but did not catch. They were fishing only jigs with no live worms. 
I have seen fish several times in the past in this spot but could never catch them. Today, we changed the presentation and it worked. They are pretty well clustered around heavy cover on the bottom in 12 to 15 ft. of water. We fished about one crank off the bottom.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its funny you say that i found my warmouths in about 18 feet right next to a giant fallin tree i was tied up behind, the ones i got where all in the same spot..Thats tru to the spotted sunfish is called a stump knocker as well, i used to catch them in a small creek by my house when i was little, the state record warmouth was caught outta yellow river


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I know that older couple sure appreciated your kindness, sure you will be blessed again with a big catch, nice fish.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice catch!! I just bought some property on the choctawhatchee. I cant wait to get home and start learning the river. I haven't freshwater fished in years.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch! Awesome job blessing that couple with your catch it will return to you.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

yes that state record warmouth was a true hoss...it was caught at the guest lake boat ramp by a man fishing off of the bank...those goggleeyes will be a fine meal!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Will have to share that spot with me.  I hope to get over that way now that I have a boat of my own to play with.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

good people on this forum


----------

